
‘Moore’s law’ for carbon would defeat global warming - ramonvillasante
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/mar/23/moores-law-carbon-would-defeat-global-warming
======
a-smith
So some wallstreet moneychanger get's a huge amount of money from citizens and
business's forced to use available energy resources. Meanwhile mass
deforestation guarantee's not only would mega tons of released carbons would
continue to saturate the already supersaturated world's oceans, but global
heating would continue. If all factors with carbon, methane gas releases were
solved tomorrow, it would still take more than 2 decades (20 Years) for the
heated oceans to no longer add massive heat levels to the existing ambient
temperatures. With the ongoing Western funded global wars, Nations are simply
unable to collaborate on dealing with global heating much less solve even a
single issue such as mass desertification, much less ocean acidification which
both result from global heating going on now. Moore's Law Pfth, merely spin
words for the wallstreet banksters to divert cash to their pockets under the
false guise of a greener future for the 90%.

------
mmel
Moores law described an observed trend, while this is more of a "wouldn't it
be nice if..." navel gaze.

